# Tawny Dragon or Painted Dragon



## Netteddragon (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey guys so could you tell me which dragon would be better I'll tell you the details of my tank as soon as I find out some basic information 






TAWNY DRAGON:
Do these guys like climbing or do they usually just stay on the ground and all that
Is it true they only grow about 10-15 cm
How big should my tank be for 2 of them or 1 




PAINTED DRAGON:
Do they climb or like more length then height
Is it true they only live for 3 years
And finally how big should my tank be for 2 of these guys






P.S THESE ARE THE FINAL DRAGONS I HAVE CHOSEN TO HAVE AS A PET BUT I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHICH ONE WOULD BE BETTER






thanks~ netteddragon


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 20, 2013)

tawny dragons are more rock dwellers while painted dragons like the sand
3ft+ is fine for them


----------



## Netteddragon (Dec 20, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> tawny dragons are more rock dwellers while painted dragons like the sand
> 3ft+ is fine for them


for the tawny dragon would this size be a good size 75x35x35?.


----------



## Tigerfloss (Dec 20, 2013)

I keep Netteds and Painteds and they are both fabulous to own. If it was me, and I was starting out, I'd go the netteds. Their personalities are amazing. They love the interaction and are quite entertaining, always watching what is happening etc. 

Where did you hear painteds only live for 3 years??? Mu understanding is 5-7 years in captivity?


----------



## Netteddragon (Dec 20, 2013)

Tigerfloss said:


> I keep Netteds and Painteds and they are both fabulous to own. If it was me, and I was starting out, I'd go the netteds. Their personalities are amazing. They love the interaction and are quite entertaining, always watching what is happening etc.
> 
> Where did you hear painteds only live for 3 years??? Mu understanding is 5-7 years in captivity?


Yeah but I said I kinda like the tawny dragons a bit more funnier and the vids I have seen on them they come to the window when the owner goes up to look at them


----------



## Tigerfloss (Dec 20, 2013)

Netteddragon said:


> Yeah but I said I kinda like the tawny dragons a bit more funnier and the vids I have seen on them they come to the window when the owner goes up to look at them



Netteds do the same thing though, as I said, they are energetic, cheeky and full of life  Very curious little guys. I love netteds, if I could only keep one species, they would be it


----------



## dragondragon (Dec 20, 2013)

Go with what you think is best have you looked at any books they are just full of knowledge. From some of the best breeders in Australia.


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 20, 2013)

check out amazing amazon they had some available the last time I was there.


----------



## Netteddragon (Dec 20, 2013)

Well guys I've decided I'm going to get a tawny dragon thanks.


----------



## Katemichelle (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi, just wondering about the lifespan of painted? Have been researching and a year keeps popping up. How old are yours?


----------



## eipper (Jul 27, 2016)

Painteds can live for 8 years


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 27, 2016)

If they are well looked after they can live even longer than 8 years but 8 is around the average. You can't have been researching very well if one year keeps coming up (maybe if you provide poor husbandry). If you were looking at a certain species of earless dragon (such as _tetraporophora_) or something than it will probably be a 1-2 years.


----------



## Katemichelle (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks, looking forward to adding painteds to my collection.


----------

